# مكبس علف صغير جيمكو من شركة كايرو تريد



## كايرو تريد (29 ديسمبر 2016)

*جميعا نرى و نتفق ان التغذية السليمة لها دور اساسى فى عملية الانتا**ج و تمثل تكاليف التغذية حوالى** 70 - 80 % من جملة المصروفات و دائما ما يسعى المربى فى توفير العلف الدائم المتزن من مصدر موثوق منه على مدار 24 ساعة .*

*ففى بعض الاحيان تحتاج الدواجن الى عليقة خاصة من ناحية الادوية فى العلائق او زيادة البروتين او خفضها حسب ظروف الانتاج .*
*
و لأنه ليس من السهل على المربى بإمكاناته المحدودة القيام بشراء مواد العلف المختلفة من مصادر إنتاجها و التى قد تبعد عن مكان المزرعة كثيرا مما يرفع من تكاليف نقلها فضلا عن الوقت و المجهود اللازمين لهذه العملية .
*
*توفر شركة*
*كايرو تريد | Cairo Trade*
**فرصة للإكتفاء الذاتى و توفير الأعلاف للمزرعة دون إهدار للمال و الوقت .*

*عن طريق مكبس العلف الصغير من شركة جيمكو الصينية .*





*و الذى يوفر طاقات إنتاجية صغيرة
*
*لمزيد من المعلومات عن الشركة و منتجاتها زوروا موقعنا*
*http://www.cairotrade.com.eg
أو التواصل معنا عبر البريد الالكترونى
[email protected]
أو الاتصال على*
002-01007774414
أو التفضل بزيارة مقر الشركة
*الدور السادس برج نوار 1 - شارع قناة السويس - المنصورة - مصر .*

*تابعونا على قنواتنا*



 

 

 

​


----------

